# my MTD 12/33



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't wait for snow to fall.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tim, welcome to *SBF!!* that's one big mtd


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, Tim, I have that exact same model. 

I've searched repeatedly on the net, and yours is the first one that I've seen, besides mine. I think they're extremely rare, can't find an owners or parts manual anywhere.

They work quite well, if heavy. Remember to unpin the axle if possible, as it's a LOT easier to turn.


----------

